# Finished Rudy K. Traction Engine



## eohdtech (Mar 31, 2015)

Finally finished my Rudy K. traction engine. Spent about three winters tinkering on it. Made a few changes from his original plans, but fallowed them for the most part. The engine runs quietly and smooth, and drives forward an backwards nicely. Time to start helping dad with his 1/3 scale Case engine.


----------



## mirek111 (Mar 31, 2015)

nice work, congratulations !


----------



## dnalot (Mar 31, 2015)

Good job. I like to see engines that can "do something". Building a complete vehicle makes for a BIG project but when (IF) completed are very rewarding.  Have you any photos of your dad's project?

Mark T


----------



## ShopShoe (Apr 1, 2015)

That is nice. Very Nice.

Thanks for posting.

--ShopShoe


----------



## cheepo45 (Apr 1, 2015)

Excellent work!


----------



## gus (Apr 3, 2015)

Great engine. When can we see the video??


----------



## AussieJimG (Apr 5, 2015)

A good result.

Jim


----------

